# SO BORING, AND OH SO DULL



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm having a pretty quiet lunchtime, where I thought "I know I'll scan the net" to see what's about.

You people are just so damn dull, and really need to get out there, and find that life that you once had somewhere in the grim and distant past. Problems with this part on the car, problems with that, flippin heck!!

It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes but we have no desire to dress up like power rangers and pick flies from between our teeth all day. Respect other peoples interests and get lost.

And well done on figuring out that you bike is quicker than our cars..your mum must be very proud, I know I would be. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the really boring information....

.....now, on yer bike :evil:

I hope that thunder cloud follows you everywhere


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

dont feed the troll


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lol how tedious a life you must have to come on forums trying to flame, if the bikes so good how come ure not out for a ride this lunchtime?

Methinks ure a spotty kid with a pedal cycle in reality :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> I'm having a pretty quiet lunchtime, where I thought "I know I'll scan the net" to see what's about.
> 
> You people are just so damn dull, and really need to get out there, and find that life that you once had somewhere in the grim and distant past. Problems with this part on the car, problems with that, flippin heck!!
> 
> It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


and my race tuned R1 will wipe the floor with your R6 so whats your point?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> I'm having a pretty quiet lunchtime, where I thought "I know I'll scan the net" to see what's about.
> 
> You people are just so damn dull, and really need to get out there, and find that life that you once had somewhere in the grim and distant past. Problems with this part on the car, problems with that, flippin heck!!
> 
> It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


Translation:

I have no friends and no-one to talk to.
I still live at home with my parents, and it's 20 minutes until I'll be ready for another [email protected]
I just want people to talk to me because I feel so alone, so I'll browse the internet and look on forums relating to cars that I wish I owned but will never be able to afford.
In fact, now I'm feeling bitter about the fact they all have nice cars and I don't, so I think I'll try flaming them so they'll indulge in pseudo-conversation with me.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> I'm having a pretty quiet lunchtime, where I thought "I know I'll scan the net" to see what's about.
> 
> You people are just so damn dull, and really need to get out there, and find that life that you once had somewhere in the grim and distant past. Problems with this part on the car, problems with that, flippin heck!!
> 
> It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


Interesting. I'd say probably also deeply insecure! :roll:

As already said - Don't feed the Troll..... so I'll stop there! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off!

There, that should get it moved to the Flame Room where we can really rip the piss out of the little shit!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why a picture of a chicken mate? :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Why a picture of a chicken mate? :wink:


He's probably calling the moron a 'cock' :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Why a picture of a chicken mate? :wink:


Answer, cos it wanted to croos to the other side. :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a pretty quiet lunchtime, where I thought "I know I'll scan the net" to see what's about.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Plus itâ€™s the school holidays, heâ€™s probably another vehicle dreaming teenage delinquent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, it's certainly made this otherwise dull lunchtime a more interesting place to be. So for those of you who are factually incorrect...

Les, It's not an R6, as Yamaha's are pointless pieces of sh**e

Rogue, I have many friends thank you, most of them I've actually met on many occassions in the flesh as opposed to sitting behind my monitor masturbating over pics of my 180 bhp Tee Hee, sorry TT. Furthermore, I left home many years aoh and decided to go and explore the world outside, again instead of posting needless threads on a Chatroom.

Leg, no spots but thanks for the concern

Rballtt, Yes Mum is actually quite proud of me.

So in summary, points go to Rballtt; as he was factually correct!!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Furthermore, I left home many years aoh and decided to go and explore the world outside


aka....you were kicked out on the streets :lol:

probably abandoned where you were so butt ugly as a baby


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Thanks for all your replies, it's certainly made this otherwise dull lunchtime a more interesting place to be. So for those of you who are factually incorrect...
> 
> Les, It's not an R6, as Yamaha's are pointless pieces of sh**e
> 
> ...


Cheers! Thanks for that! Turns out she's quite proud of ME as well but we won't go into that! As I said before, respect other peoples interests, grow up and f*ck off back to your parents basement.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I can certainly say this cheered up my rather dull lunchtime....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

The guys a PRICK [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


Fancy a race then ..........round a wet roundabout :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100
> ...


I'll bring the camcorder - boy would I love to film THAT accident


----------



## philyuk (Jul 25, 2006)

Thing is though.... my dads bigger than your dad!!!!!!


----------



## dazzer1971 (May 24, 2006)

that is f***ing hestrical LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

Good I really needing cheering up as well, glad I read that topic :lol:

But I will agree as well, Go F*** your bike if you love it that much and leave this site alone........

Why dont you join your own forum??
www.thebikewithnoname/forum.cum


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Racing around a wet rounabout seams a little pointless, dull, uninspiring and futile. A race around a track would be far more appropriate to determine which is superior across a broader and more diverse set of challenges; i.e straight lines, corners with adverse cambers etc etc


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Furthermore, I left home many years aoh and decided to go and explore the world outside, again instead of posting needless threads on a Chatroom.


That must have been a quick bit of exploration, given that you're back posting needless threads on a "chatroom" again.

Rogue


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Racing around a wet rounabout seams a little pointless, dull, uninspiring and futile. A race around a track would be far more appropriate to determine which is superior across a broader and more diverse set of challenges; i.e straight lines, corners with adverse cambers etc etc


All off your comments are pointless, dull and uninspiring so just go and find some other site more appropriate to your age group


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you have a car, or do you only have a bike???


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Racing around a wet rounabout seams a little pointless, dull, uninspiring and futile. A race around a track would be far more appropriate to determine which is superior across a broader and more diverse set of challenges; i.e straight lines, corners with adverse cambers etc etc


I already know the answer to that in ultimate form a GP car is around 25-30 secs faster a lap than a MotoGP bike in the dry

oh and thanks for explaination of a race track :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, I left home many years aoh and decided to go and explore the world outside, again instead of posting needless threads on a Chatroom.
> ...


 good point, well made!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill race u round a track, we have to start in just our kecks and get dressed before we can set off. I reckon ill be in my jeans and t shirt before you even have the power belt on :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bikers are just blokes with a thing for tights.

Lets have a crash and see who bleeds to death first. :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Bikers are just blokes with a thing for tights.
> 
> Lets have a crash and see who bleeds to death first. :roll:


Don't waste a beautiful car Toshiba :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> I'm having a pretty quiet lunchtime, where I thought "I know I'll scan the net" to see what's about.
> 
> You people are just so damn dull, and really need to get out there, and find that life that you once had somewhere in the grim and distant past. Problems with this part on the car, problems with that, flippin heck!!
> 
> It really matters not on how much of your time and hard earned money you end up spending on these German Bubble cars; the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


That's funny, but as a biker you have a small point but it does not transfer well to a track where that advantage is reversed.

Ps. My last bike was a ZX12R & that really did wipe the floor :lol: , however as is the aged old argument, your 600 would probably get round corners quicker than my 1200.

Pps, Id check your facts on the 0-100 as most 600 sports bikes can hit 60 in about 4 seconds (that alone will not wipe the floor with all cars) but 0-100 should be closer ot 10/11secs & from 0-100 you'd find many high powered cars right up behind you as the 600cc's advantage starts to wain a little over 60MPH. :wink:

Ppps. I posted this before reading the whole thread so it appears this post may fall on deaf ears.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Racing around a wet rounabout seams a little pointless, dull, uninspiring and futile. A race around a track would be far more appropriate to determine which is superior across a broader and more diverse set of challenges; i.e straight lines, corners with adverse cambers etc etc


See above. Unless you're a pro racer (i doubt that) you'd struggle to get round most tracks quicker than almost any high powered car.

This point has been proved time & time again. :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> That's funny, but as a biker you have a small point but it does not transfer well to a track where that advantage is reversed.
> 
> Ps. My last bike was a ZX12R & that really did wipe the floor :lol: , however as is the aged old argument, your 600 would probably get round corners quicker than my 1200.
> 
> Pps, Id check your facts on the 0-100 as most 600 sports bikes can hit 60 in about 4 seconds (that alone will not wipe the floor with all cars) but 0-100 should be closer ot 10/11secs & from 0-100 you'd find many high powered cars right up behind you as the 600cc's advantage starts to wain a little over 60MPH. :wink:


.......and when that TT hits your bike up the arse at 100, it'll be 100mph to wall in less than 2 seconds :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny, but as a biker you have a small point but it does not transfer well to a track where that advantage is reversed.
> ...


Not got a bike now. The wife made me give up all such things when our little monster was due to arrive (baby). Came too close to being involved in no fault accidents to want to return to biking whilst up to my neck with my new responsibilities. Cars & bikes do not mix well & the ending results don't bode well for the biker.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

rballtt said:


> grow up and f*ck off back to your parents basement.


LMFAO! :lol:

Glad it was moved to the Flame Room. Do you think he's tucked up in bed now or just getting some bitty from his Mum?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Paul,

You have some extremely valid points, where the text was inoffensive, yet factual, so thanks for that. I indeed am no racer, where I guess the age old debate of car vs bike around a track could go on for longer than matey's red TT which will fade in a few years to a suble shade of pink.

I would refer to the Fifth Gear program, where I accept that the rider was an experienced jorno; nevertheless he did marginally win over the car (I cannot exactly recall which car it was now, although it wasn't a slouch of a C2 Citroen for example.

Thanks again Paul, where it's nice to have a constructive arguement as opposed to some users' throwing their gearsticks out the windows. I only came on here to spark a small amount of fun, and amusement, where it would appear that some are too stressed out for their own good. Indeed, perhaps this thread has acted as some exhaust valve to get it off your chests?......


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> I only came on here to spark a small amount of fun, and amusement


Dude...If that's all you wanted then post us a joke, not something that will get people's backs up


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> You have some extremely valid points, where the text was inoffensive, yet factual, so thanks for that. I indeed am no racer, where I guess the age old debate of car vs bike around a track could go on for longer than matey's red TT which will fade in a few years to a suble shade of pink.
> 
> ...


Perhaps a few thought you'd come across as a troll & given your forum name that really does not stand you in good light to be embraced as a genuine forum member. Perhaps your intentions were good/bad or just humourous but look at the persona you're presenting on a TT specific Forum.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Fairs fair, ure obviously online, into your bikes etc. What clubs or forums do you use yourself? Stick some links in here eh.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> You have some extremely valid points, where the text was inoffensive, yet factual, so thanks for that. I indeed am no racer, where I guess the age old debate of car vs bike around a track could go on for longer than matey's red TT which will fade in a few years to a suble shade of pink.
> 
> ...


with respect fella, coming onto a forum, as a newbie, and telling everyone how dull and boring we are, and that we should go get a life is not exactly 'just having a bit of fun' is it? Also, from your later posts, it appears that you are just as much of a petrol head as anyone on here, so why the need to offend? this is a big forum, and it's not just used by TT owners, the only thing that most people have in common is that they once owned, or still own, a TT. As a result this is not one of those forums where we feel the need to defend one car marque above all others. We've had TTs, some of us love them, some have grown to hate theirs, but I think we're all aware that while it's a nice car, it's by no means perfect so it's pointless trying to wind us up. And on the subject of bikes v cars on a track, I think there was a Top Gear a few years back where an experienced bike racer on an R1 went up against Clarkson in a porker 911. The car won, but only just.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Paul,
> ...


Didnt Clarkson recently kick a bikes arse in an Atom or something around their track too?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> ...


If he did, it's hardly a fair race as the Atoms IIRC have a CTR engine in a chassis/frame not that much heavier than a bikes, puts out just over 200BHP & has 4 wheels. An Atom would pretty much trounce most bikes & kill a 911 round a track IMHO


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bit of an odd one this becasue the guy who is posting under the 'Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz' username has the same static IP as another forum member.

I can't give details of the other forum members username due to data protection, but even though that person only posted 12 times, they seemed to be quite decent.

:?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

As i said in their ultimate guises

http://www.crash.net/news_view~t~Qualif ... 119457.htm

http://www.planet-f1.com/Stats/Race_Res ... 21,00.html

ho hum


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Thanks for all your replies, it's certainly made this otherwise dull lunchtime a more interesting place to be. So for those of you who are factually incorrect...
> 
> Les, It's not an R6, as Yamaha's are pointless pieces of sh**e
> 
> Go tell em on the Yamaha sites M8. But you missed my point completely, but never mind at leat ya mum loves ya Arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I only came on here to spark a small amount of fun, and amusement
> ...


Noooooo TEE TEES this guy is FUN witha cap "P" nothing better than a little guy spouting off, go get em style.  
Confusious say " Better to keep gob shut and let people think you maybe an idiot then to open gob and confirm it" Arr so...le


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't ever imagine being THAT bored at any time of the day, that I'd feel the need to join a forum and slag off the very subject of that forum. Then again, I'm not a weird c unt so that might have something to do with that.....

The internet is indeed a weird place, now fuck off back to the part of it where you normally hang around.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

isnt it nice having a fucking bastard flame room, life would be a complete cnut without one eh :wink:

Its like im home, had 4 stellas and the wife is out, fuck bollocks shit, im quite good at this swearing lark, twat. Think ive got keyboard toufuckingrettes!


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Leg said:


> Think ive got keyboard toufuckingrettes!


LOL

WANKYFUCK!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:


> the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100


Has he gone? 

I was gonna suggest going head to head around the Nurburgring, wet or dry. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Tee Tee zzzzzzzzzzz said:
> 
> 
> > the fact remains that my 600cc motorbike (yes 600cc); will absolutely wipe the floor of all cars from a 0-60mph. Actually make that 0-100
> ...


See your so dull. You should challenge him ass to ass and reverse around the Nurburgring...Now that would be interesting.


----------

